# How to make a fedex return label



## Picklez (Feb 18, 2014)

i spent 2 hours at FedEx last night, trying to mail my documents to the Sheffield office, but needing a return mailing label. The clerk on duty, bless his well-intentioned soul, didn't know how to make a return label, and so we ended up wasting the night and being delayed a day on shipping. not to mention headache and hassle on both sides.

Hopefully, this will help others avoid the pain!
you can do this from HOME. Create your return shipping label, place it in your box, and take it all to whatever shipping service you've chosen for outgoing. 

1) go to FedEx.com

2) if you don't already have an account, make one. you'll need to provide your personal information, as well as put a payment method on file with them. (this allows them to process the charge when the package is returned.)

3) go to Ship > Create a Shipment

4) then at the top of the form, the 'ship' tab has a little arrow on it. click the arrow to get a dropdown box that includes 'create return shipment'. 

select "Create Return Shipment"

5) Fill out the form following the prompts, and choose either 'save' or 'ship'. 'ship' will take you to the Print Label page. 

profit!

---------------
regarding weight: 

----- the clerk at FedEx today (the one with a clue) explained that the weight breaks are at 1 pound and 6 pounds. anything between 1 and 6lbs will cost the same amount to ship. i'm sure there's info on the site though, so don't take my (her!) word for it!

---------------
side note: you CAN try to 'create shipment', but that is where i ran into the problem last night. that's SUPPOSED to create both the outgoing and return labels, but when filling in the return label it wants a SHIPPING DATE- which the system doesn't seem to be able to accept no matter what date is selected. i found that while 'create shipment' was incredibly frustrating and refused to work, 'create return shipment' was simplicity in itself. if you plan to use FedEx both ways, just create an outgoing and return label SEPARATELY.  that's my advice, at least!

all the best, and if this helps anyone out there, then my pain and suffering last night will have been worth it!


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just one note that I wasn't able to get a solid answer on the breaks for weight pricing but it's definitely not the same between 1 and 6 lbs! 3.1 lbs was going to cost a lot more than even just 3.0 lbs but luckily the lady knocked it down to 3 lb for us and I saved some money (still cost a fortune mailing 2 day shipping, of course). Also, I still received an e-mail asking for my courier account number by doing it this way through FedEx...it seems quite a few people have so it seems to me to maybe be a misunderstanding on the part of the UKBA. Regardless, maybe add an extra note clarifying the account number and enclose that with the return label and packaging


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had been wondering about this. Thank you! Bookmarked for upcoming use.


----------



## bleechy (Nov 4, 2013)

When I did this, we played it safe and put the return weight as 80% (turned out to be 60%) of the original weight, but when it gets shipped back to you it gets weighed and you only get charged that weight. Also we only got charged again by fed ex when it got shipped.

I think the return weight is just a maximum weight without authorization.

Ps. Do not go to a shipping reseller, go to a fed ex office as the reseller in Austin TX said a return bill was impossible lol.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

In comparing prices, I found FedEx to be the best bet compared to UPS or DHL...well, DHL was cheaper but I couldn't make a return label with them it seemed? UPS gets it there by 8pm I believe it is and FedEx by noon (if you're obsessing over every hour).


----------



## Picklez (Feb 18, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> I had been wondering about this. Thank you! Bookmarked for upcoming use.


i highly recommend going to the fedex website and setting up an account sooner, rather than later. taking the time now to navigate the site and see where the links are and familiarize yourself with the forms/process could potentially save you hours of frustration and anxiety when there's the pressure of an actual deadline looming.

of course, that COULD just be speaking from my own nerve-shredding experience, but that's all i've got, so it's what i offer!


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Picklez said:


> i highly recommend going to the fedex website and setting up an account sooner, rather than later. taking the time now to navigate the site and see where the links are and familiarize yourself with the forms/process could potentially save you hours of frustration and anxiety when there's the pressure of an actual deadline looming.
> 
> of course, that COULD just be speaking from my own nerve-shredding experience, but that's all i've got, so it's what i offer!


We did find the FedEx website confusing although, after doing diligent comparisons between the main companies, FedEx seems the most reliable for the best price and with the earliest arrival times daily (e.g. 12pm arrival for docs on guaranteed day of delivery vs 8pm or so I believe it was for UPS?)

Also, I seriously discovered a technical error with the website the day I was applying (after many, many calls to customer service and tech support) and so they were setting out to fix that (problem creating return shipping even after having over-the-shoulder help of multiple, perplexed employees at multiple, local FedEx stores). In this saga, it was mentioned to me more than once that once you create an account and add a card to associate with the account, it may take up to 24 hours for the account to become usable. This resets if you link a new card to the account. You can create a brand new account but it automatically links some info so this isn't as easy as it sounds.

Point being, create the account sooner rather than later indeed! As with everything else in this process, it will likely become more of a time-consuming headache than you expect.


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks for creating this thread. super hellful.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Might be a silly question, but when you print a label, do you print it on regular paper? On a sticky label? On a blank fedex label? Thanks in advance!


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry to bump this to the top, but does anyone know the answer to this? Just trying to figure this out before I need to do it and find myself possibly stuck. Thanks again.


----------



## spbos (Mar 28, 2014)

I sent an UPS return label. It was very easy. I just picked the UPS envelope option and it charged some $86. It did not ask me for weight of the return packet. I hope it will work.


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

just an fyi, I tried this and got the following message:

FedEx Ship Manager is unable to process your request at this time. Please try again or contact your local FedEx Ship Manager Hotline (in the U.S. and Canada, call 1-877-339-2774).(2142000925)


----------



## kierbrooks (Jan 13, 2014)

And as I tried to go back into it and just 'create a shipment', I'm getting the following message:

A Commercial Invoice/Proforma Invoice is required for this shipment. You may print the FedEx-generated CI for customs clearance.

After 4.5 more hours spent on this today, perhaps I'll just wait til tomorrow to try and finish it.


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

I used FedEx to make the return shipping label. I estimated the weight at 1lb (max) and picked the last possible date, since you can't move forward with making the label without a date. 

I'll let you know if there are any issues. Sheffield received my package today


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

I also set the value of my package at $0 since it's documentation. I didn't not need customs clearance.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks gatrgurl! Did you print the label on regular paper or on a sticky label or what? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't print on sticky paper. I printed on regular white paper. When I took my package to the store they put it in a clear cover and stuck it to the box. As for the return label, it's on regular paper as well.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah! Bless your heart, I've been wondering. I'll get to it then.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

kierbrooks said:


> just an fyi, I tried this and got the following message:
> 
> FedEx Ship Manager is unable to process your request at this time. Please try again or contact your local FedEx Ship Manager Hotline (in the U.S. and Canada, call 1-877-339-2774).(2142000925)


I got an error message as well that was quickly cleared up by calling the customer service number. The error code is that last set of numbers, in your case 2142000925. My problem was that I needed to add a contact name (I don't recall the error code), so the solution was to take "International Operations and Visas" out of the company name and insert it into the contact name box. Fixed in five minutes  Definitely call, they will walk you through it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

I've done this for work, and I just printed out the label on regular paper and then folded it so that it fit in the clear plastic envelope with the sticky back that they provide...


----------



## Picklez (Feb 18, 2014)

ironically, in the end, they were experiencing problems with FedEx shipments during the time my visa was to be returned. I had to set up a UPS account and send them the account number so the package could be returned to me. it arrived 2 days later via UPS, and all is well.


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

I'm trying to create a fedex return label but what is the phone number to Sheffield? Also, for document description what did you guys pick? I chose immigration papers, but I wasn't sure about that since they'll be returning my passport. What did you guys choose?


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Minniem said:


> I'm trying to create a fedex return label but what is the phone number to Sheffield? Also, for document description what did you guys pick? I chose immigration papers, but I wasn't sure about that since they'll be returning my passport. What did you guys choose?


I added my phone number here in the U.S. rather than the Sheffield number because I figured that I would be the one to get in touch with if Fedex needed any further info or if there were any issues. I also chose immigration papers. Could be others did it differently but that made the most sense to me.


----------



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> I added my phone number here in the U.S. rather than the Sheffield number because I figured that I would be the one to get in touch with if Fedex needed any further info or if there were any issues. I also chose immigration papers. Could be others did it differently but that made the most sense to me.


Thank you. Did you receive your visa yet? Did you also choose $0 for customs value?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Yes*

Just saw this thread. Yes, I put $0 for the customs value and it finally printed. Hope that helps.:cheer2:


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

*correspondence/no customs value*



gatrgurl305 said:


> I also set the value of my package at $0 since it's documentation. I didn't not need customs clearance.


I'm playing with the Fedex website while there's no pressure, and the category that works is "correspondence/no customs value". This seems to avoid being asked for a Commercial or Pro Forma Invoice. Then tick the box right under that says "create a return shipment".

I'm not ready to send yet, so I can't hit the "ship" button and see what the next step is, or if the return shipment has worked... Hopefully someone can comment.


----------



## HarleyWills (May 30, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> I'm playing with the Fedex website while there's no pressure, and the category that works is "correspondence/no customs value". This seems to avoid being asked for a Commercial or Pro Forma Invoice. Then tick the box right under that says "create a return shipment".
> 
> I'm not ready to send yet, so I can't hit the "ship" button and see what the next step is, or if the return shipment has worked... Hopefully someone can comment.


I am in process of actually printing the label and if you select "Correspondence/No customs value" the box to the right does entirely go away that says "5. Customs Documentation." 

However, when I selected "Immigration Papers" as the type of document, Section 5 shows up and a note on it says "No customs declaration applies to your shipment." So I think either way it should be fine!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

The ultimate irony here is that UKVI is apparently not using these return labels. But they are insisting on them...


----------



## rinny (May 25, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> The ultimate irony here is that UKVI is apparently not using these return labels. But they are insisting on them...


How are they mailing them back?


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

They are using our Fedex accounts, just not the actual label we send in. They are creating their own, I'm not sure why, but it works just the same.


----------



## Inkaholic75 (Apr 9, 2014)

kierbrooks said:


> just an fyi, I tried this and got the following message:
> 
> FedEx Ship Manager is unable to process your request at this time. Please try again or contact your local FedEx Ship Manager Hotline (in the U.S. and Canada, call 1-877-339-2774).(2142000925)


HI All,

I am trying to create my return shipment, but am getting this message.

Can anyone tell me the solution please?

Carina :frusty:


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Carina,

I had a similar prob if you look back on page 2 of this thread. If that doesn't help, call the Fedex number, they are very helpful.


----------



## Inkaholic75 (Apr 9, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> Hi Carina,
> 
> I had a similar prob if you look back on page 2 of this thread. If that doesn't help, call the Fedex number, they are very helpful.


Thank you grasshopper33.

I finally had to call Fed Ex Customer Service and it seems I was making the mistake of clicking on 'create return shipment' when what I needed was 'create shipment' as it was just for the package from Sheffield to US!
All has resolved now though and thanks once again!

Kind regards,

Carina


----------



## kat2014 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but do you need to print a return Fed-ex waybill or is just a return label acceptable?


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Just a quick query with this.
Do you need to include a return envelope, or just the waybill for Sheffield to post the documents back?


----------

